# Another Machine knit hat



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

This is my third hat. It's definitely getting easier. I think one more and i will graduate!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Cute! Good job!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

love it!


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Nicely done. Love the contrast of colors.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you! I have always loved the colors purple and black together.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Looks like you are at the head of the class already!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty hat.


----------



## MKDesigner (Jan 27, 2014)

Great looking hat!! You're on a roll.  Keep up the good work.
Marge


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

Love your hats!


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## roamin in the gloamin (Mar 2, 2012)

great colours, great hat too!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Nice hat. Keep up the good work.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like you're on a roll, nice hat.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

what pattern did you use and what machine. I have two machines gathering dust.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh that's pretty! &#128522; I love butterflies!


----------



## Jokruger (Nov 11, 2014)

Seems to me you're already an expert. Well done!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Real cute hat. :thumbup:


----------



## kathydummer (Feb 12, 2014)

Beautiful! I wished my Sk120 had that capability!


----------



## Daisy Mae (Dec 7, 2012)

Love the butterflies


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice hat! I think you've got it! 

Rhonda


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Nice job.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Love the hat.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Elaine Schumann (Jul 31, 2014)

Linda, I really like this one and would really like to know what machine you used, what yarn and actually your pattern if you are willing to share, you are doing great and it looks like it would be easy enough even for little old me lol. Thanks. Elaine


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Lovely hat - now I wish I had a machine


----------



## Nanny Chacombe (Jan 2, 2015)

Lovely Hat Linda - well done. I love purple and black together too. x


----------



## KnittyGritty800 (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice hat! 

Bob
The KnittyGritty


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Great work, and nice color combination. I think you're doing better than you believe, and are ready for a new challenge.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Great hat! You are a top notch knitter, nicely done!&#128522;is this done on a standard or bulky? I really like your pattern&#128077;


----------



## itzzbarb (May 21, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Graduate to what? That is beautiful.


----------



## Smudge (Apr 19, 2012)

Lovely work.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

knitonefl said:


> what pattern did you use and what machine. I have two machines gathering dust.


 I am using a Toyota 901 with ribber, standard gauge. I don't have a pattern, when i first started the hat, i knew i wanted ribbing, some kind of decrease at the top and a punch card design. So all i did was cast on 150ish needles, and did 50 or so rows of ribbing, then i folded the ribbing over, hung the cast on edge onto the needles, so that the ribbing was doubled. Then i knit a couple rows, activated my punchcard, finished the design and then started decreasing and lowering the tension. The ribbing was done at 3/3, the rest of the hat was done on tension 7, until is started the decreases and lowering the tension. I have a small head and the hat fits comfortably on me.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Elaine Schumann said:


> Linda, I really like this one and would really like to know what machine you used, what yarn and actually your pattern if you are willing to share, you are doing great and it looks like it would be easy enough even for little old me lol. Thanks. Elaine


Elaine, I wrote a pattern, if that is what you can call it. (LOL) It is in a reply to knitonefl. I used a cone of acrylic yarn, 3/15. But it's not a yarn that is made anymore. I got a ton of cones of acrylic when i picked up this machine on craigslist. It was stored very nicely. I believe the yarn brand name was Olympia? or something like that.


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you so much everyone. Basically the machine works great, the problems were operator error. LOL.....Little things, like my weights when i was ribbing were hanging up on the wing nuts on the table. Then my little claw weights hung up on the ribber when it wasn't in use. I then remembered to put the cover on the ribber. A couple times i also got ahead of myself and missed a step or two. I got over confident.  One more hat, my friend wants one with a dog on it. Then i think i want to try either some leg warmers on the bulky machine, or a sweater. I have a fairly simple pattern to one, but i'm not sure if i will be able to follow it all. We'll see.


----------



## IreneWoods (Sep 19, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

It looks great! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Hwest (Jan 14, 2015)

I think you did great, I have a singer/studio have not used it in years just may try to make some pretty hats with it. It has the Mylar patterns with it.
Some really pretty ones. I'll have to relearn all over again.


----------



## daleech (Nov 28, 2011)

I think you done graduated college. Excellent job! Very lovely!!


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

I love it, the colour, the butterflies just all of it.


----------



## hjd (Dec 7, 2013)

lovely hat well knitted, congratulations!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice. :thumbup:


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you again everyone! It means allot to me!


----------



## hedwig (Jul 25, 2012)

I would love to have the pattern


----------



## Linda888 (Mar 6, 2012)

hedwig said:


> I would love to have the pattern


There was no pattern, but this is basically what i did: I am using a Toyota 901 with ribber, standard gauge. I don't have a pattern, when i first started the hat, i knew i wanted ribbing, some kind of decrease at the top and a punch card design. So all i did was cast on 150ish needles, and did 50 or so rows of ribbing, then i folded the ribbing over, hung the cast on edge onto the needles, so that the ribbing was doubled. Then i knit a couple rows, activated my punchcard, finished the design and then started decreasing and lowering the tension. I think after the ribbing i knit about 55 rows. The ribbing was done at 3/3, the rest of the hat was done on tension 7, until is started the decreases and lowering the tension. I have a small head and the hat fits comfortably on me.


----------



## hedwig (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you so much, I will give it a go,it sounds ok x


----------

